# Amule; mode d'emploi



## johan57 (3 Mai 2006)

voila mon probleme. J'ai installé Amule en francais (jusque la tout va bien) mais je n'arrive pas a télécharger...d'ailleurs je comprend rien a cette histoire de choix du serveur...
en gros j'aimerai que quelqu'un puisse m'expliquer le mode d'emploi de la "bete" assez simplement.....je sais que plusieurs sujets ont été traité la dessus.mais meme en suivant tous les conseils des gens du forum j'ai pas reussi a m'en sortir....help me please


----------



## bucheron74 (3 Mai 2006)

salut
d abord il faudrait savoir si tu as bien paraméttré ton routeur si tu en as un et quels ports tu as ouvert sur quel routeur 
ton matériel, ta version ,...
après on devrait trouver une solution mais il faut savoir que le forum n'aime pas le peer to peer , plus précisemment les dérives autour de ce type d'échange mais je suis sur que 
tu en feras bon usage
indique ta configuration , je t'aiderai du mieux que je peux
avis aux autres amateurs


----------



## johan57 (4 Mai 2006)

je possede un ibook avec connexion wifi via freebox..quand je vais dans les preferences il me dis que le coupe feu est desactivé..je tourne sur tiger.et quand je lance amule je retrouve sur un serveur .met..mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait supprimer ce serveur la et en rajouter un autre manuellement..en plus il me met connexion en court pendant un long moment.voila en gros le probleme...


----------



## johan57 (4 Mai 2006)

Qu'on me donne les bons conseils pour que amule tourne au max de son potientiel c'est tout..en gros j'y comprend pas grand chose a amule.lol


----------



## johan57 (4 Mai 2006)

personnes n'a le mode d'emploi??lol


----------



## chroukin (4 Mai 2006)

Sois patient, ca va venir


----------



## johan57 (4 Mai 2006)

j


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Mai 2006)

johan57 a dit:
			
		

> j


Lis donc le sujet "Emule pour Mac" avant de râler.


----------

